# outdoor lighting



## darkchild (Dec 13, 2011)

I am looking into purchasing lighting for outdoor shoots... I have a big problem with underexposed subjects and over exposed backgrounds, so i'd need something strong enough to over power the sun... I was thinking 1 alien bee 800 but i'm not completely sure that it will do what i'm looking for... Should I up it to a 1600? or will more smaller lights be best? As in 2 or 3 400's? Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it for location shoots? Your going to need a portable power source as well. An AB800 should work pretty good


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 13, 2011)

A B800 quickly becomes underpowered once you stick a modifier on it and need to have it any distance at all from the subject. I had a 1200w/s pack with a light shot into an umbrella about 10' from the subjects and using a 3 stop ND and it worked fine. A B1600 should do the trick.


----------



## MissCream (Dec 13, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> A B800 quickly becomes underpowered once you stick a modifier on it and need to have it any distance at all from the subject. I had a 1200w/s pack with a light shot into an umbrella about 10' from the subjects and using a 3 stop ND and it worked fine. A B1600 should do the trick.



Good to know! I thought it would be okay, I have a 300w strobe with a modifier and I haven't had a problem with it being under powered. However I haven't had it more then 20 feet away from whoever I'm shooting.


----------



## darkchild (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah i'm still looking for portable power as well, I like to shoot really early in the morning or when the sun is going down but there are also times when i will need to shoot when the sun is at it's highest point.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 13, 2011)

2 speedlites


----------



## darkchild (Dec 13, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> 2 speedlites



What brand do you prefer? I need examples! lol I haven't had much experience so i don't want to buy cheap speedlites and have to trash them because i didn't know too much about them


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 13, 2011)

darkchild said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > 2 speedlites
> ...



You'll be lucky to use speedlights as a fill when you put a modifier on then and don't have then right in the subject's face in very bright conditions. They'd be great for dawn/dusk and they're much more portable.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 13, 2011)

I think part of your problem is metering. Evidently you are metering either the entire scene or for the sky-which is fine, but you just need to now add light to your subject. You don't necessarily have to overpower the sun, you have to just add some fill. 
One or two speedlights is plenty of light to do that. 
There are times when you may want to overpower the sun, however this isn't it. 
If at all possible I'd prefer to have the brand name speedlight to go with my camera (canon in my case) however there are some great options out there. I would really recommend having at least one good, brand name speedlight.
Nissin, metz and sigma also make excellent options. 
David Hobby Strobist recommends the Yongnuo (SP?) for off camera work. His blog is a wealth of information on learning and using speedlights as a strobist. Right hand side, start with the lighting 101 archive. 
If you are using off camera (much more flexibility and control) you'll need a trigger and receiver setup to go with them.

Other option: Multiple exposures. Expose one for the subject and one for the sky. Combine in post.


----------



## ghache (Dec 13, 2011)

I use mostly speedlight outdoor because its easier to carry but sometimes i wish i had a powerfull strobe and a battery pack for my key light. lets say you can work around and still get nice result with speedlights if you choose your backgrounds and shooting location carefully.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't know if these will help you darkchild, but here are a few test examples I did of outdoor subjects using speedlights.


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...you-take-pictures-black-cats.html#post1891866

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...armonizing-ambient-light-ocf.html#post2214725

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...how-use-your-built-flash-sun.html#post2032386




Disclaimer: Tequila was usually involved at some point during the tests. Your results will likely be an improvement, but the idea is buried in there somewhere.


----------

